# RTL 2 - Programmänderung



## gianfranco-zola (16 Juli 2012)

Wie findet ihr eigentlich die Änderung des Programmes von RTL2?
Man hat ja zum 2.7. alle Sitcoms gestrichen, zuletzte liefen ja noch

- King of Queens
- Hinterm Sofa an der Front
- noch eine andere

Nun laufen da nur noch Provatdetektive, Berlin Tag&Nacht, Trödelprofis usw...


Abgesehen davon das es meist eine Zeit war....wenn man ganztags Arbeiten war unmöglich und selbst wenn man mal abgelöst wurde oder abgelöst hat man dann nicht zu Hause war.....wenn doch hatte ich persönlich KoQ geschaut, auch wenn es die 781. Wiederhohlung ist und ich alle Folgen kenne (und auf DVD Box habe)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren ob man irgendwoe Quoten findet, ob es bergab geht oder sich doch lohnt


----------



## General (16 Juli 2012)

RTL2 habe ich persönlich garnicht mehr im Programm


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Juli 2012)

Vielleicht findste was bei Quotenmeter.de

Obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob RTL2 überhaupt noch Quoten hat  , von mir jedenfalls können keine kommen, die ganze Programmgruppe hat mich seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Juli 2012)

Die Sender zeigen nur das was Quoten bringt oder von was sie sich Quoten erhoffen. Das müssen wir nicht verstehen!


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2012)

Hieß der Sender nicht früher 9 Live?


----------



## krawutz (17 Juli 2012)

Brauchst du Quoten, um zu wissen, ob dir ein Programm gefällt ?


----------



## Punisher (17 Juli 2012)

ich schau kaum noch Fernsehn, kommt überall nur Schrott


----------



## Tittelelli (17 Juli 2012)

Hartz IV Sender


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Juli 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich schau kaum noch Fernsehn, kommt überall nur Schrott



Ausser Lindenstrasse


----------



## [email protected] (17 Juli 2012)

Gut, daß ich TNT Serie und Fox schauen kann.
RTL2 und Konsorten kann man ja nicht mehr gucken, ohne aggressiv zu werden.


----------



## gianfranco-zola (17 Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> gut, daß ich tnt serie und fox schauen kann.
> Rtl2 und konsorten kann man ja nicht mehr gucken, ohne aggressiv zu werden.



halt stop :wow:


----------



## beachkini (31 Juli 2012)

Is mir recht egal. Guck eh nur das Beste vom Besten wie:

Villa Germania – Forever young (geht um deutsche Rentner, die sich in Thailand niedergelassen haben  )
Berlin Tag und Nacht
X-Diaries - love, sun & fun 
RTL2 Exklusiv die Reportage (aber nur bei entsprechenden Themen wie 'drei Freundinnen beim Frauenabend im EGO Erotikmarkt, Liebe auf die harte Tour, Bondage, Lack und Leder! usw. )

Wie man sieht hat man bei dem Sender eine große Auswahl an hochklassiker Unterhaltung


----------



## battle (31 Juli 2012)

richtig scheiße..diese assi sendungen......

king of queens for ever !!!!!!!

zumal was interessiert mich was irgernd sone messi olle im keller hat und was das wert ist ?....
wft


----------



## FlerIstBoss (7 Aug. 2012)

was soll man sonst von *RTL* 2 erwarten???Ich hatte mich auch echt drüber geärgert dass die Deppen KoQ einfach durch Family Stories ersetzt haben -.-* Ich kenn die Folgen auch alle In- und Auswendig, aber ich schaue mir lieber solche tollen Serien an als irgendein Mist von Filmpool mit ihren "Schauspielern". Mitten im Leben kenn ich noch aus der Anfangszeit wo die Inhalte noch echt und auch konsumfreundlich waren, mittlerweile ist der scripted reality scheiss nur noch auf asoziale Inhalte getrimmt das einem echt übel werden kann. Deshalb schau ich mir lieber HIMYM oder TAAHM zum 100.000 mal an (wenn man nicht gerade was anderes zu tun hat) als diese hirnlose scheisse. Das tragischste und traurigste an der ganzen Sache ist ja noch das der Rotz nur läuft, weil er eben läuft. Wären die Quoten im Arsch, wie es dem Inhalt entsprechend angemessen wäre, würden die das gar nicht senden. Hartz IV Fernsehen ist ein Armutszeugnis.


----------

